# freezing choux pastry



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

good day all,
i'm not a baker by trade, but i find myself doing alot of catering that involves baking..i am trying to do ahead some items for an upcoming party and was wondering if i make choux pastry (for chicken salad) now, can i freeze it before piping it and baking it off, or is it better to pipe out and freeze after baking? or can i pipe them out and freeze them uncooked on the sheet pan, and bake them off later? thanks
joey


----------



## curdled & broke (Nov 29, 2007)

I've IQF'ed baked ones and refreshed them before filling with a chilled filling two months later with no problems. I've never tried baking the dough frozen,myself. How this helps.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I would think that if you bake the dough frozen you wouldnt get good lift from the steam. 

Maybe make a small batch freeze it over night an try it.

choux is easy enough.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Choux is wonderful just because it is so versatile. You can bake it off and then freeze it. This might be best just because it would save you the time of baking and cooling. 

However you can also pipe and freeze the dough. YES it can be baked frozen with nary a problem on steam or anything. We keep the batter for our Gougeres frozen until we bake them off each day, but we pre-bake our eclair shells and sway bodies.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I have piped them out, froze them, and put them straight in the oven. They were fine.


----------

